# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  کوئری جستجو

## zahra6377

سلام
سوالم اینه که من یک جدول توی دیتابیس دارم که رکوردهای اون تماما فارسی هستن.من یه کوئری سرچ نوشتم ولی این کوئری فقط وقتی جواب میده که من کلیدواژه سرچ رو از سایت کپی میکنم و توی تکست باکس سرچ پیست میکنم ولی وقتی که خودم دستی مینویسیم جواب نمیده؟فقط می دونم که مشکل ازفارسی بودنشه.باید چکار کنم؟
ممنون

----------


## us1234

این کوئری را من نوشتم با کوئری خودت مقایسه کن
SELECT *  FROM pic  WHERE fa_name LIKE '%".$keyword ."%'
البته باید این کی امن باشه تا به وسیله اینجکشن هک نشه !

----------


## zahra6377

ممنون ولی بازم جواب نمیده.

----------


## zahra6377

کسی نیست که جواب سوال منو بدونه؟؟؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## us1234

سلام
فکر کنم مشکل شما تو اینکد شدن کلمات فارسیه
شما تگ زیر را توی هدر دارید ؟
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html;charset=UTF-8">

----------


## zahra6377

ممنون ،ولی من این مورد رو هم رعایت کردم.حتی وقتی phpmyadmin هم کوئری جستجو رو انجام میدم همینطوریه یعنی اگه کلمه رو از خود متن کپی کنم جواب میده ولی وقتی خودم مینویسم جواب نمی ده!

----------


## us1234

نوع فیلد دیتابیس از نوع utf-8  هست ؟

----------


## zahra6377

بله ،همه اینطور موارد رو رعایت کردم.

----------


## zahra6377

دوستان کسی راه حلی نداره کمکم کنه!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mahdi_1986

برای جستجوی فارسی ابتدا 

mysql_query('set names utf8 ')
رو اجرا کن

----------


## zahra6377

> برای جستجوی فارسی ابتدا 
> 
> mysql_query('set names utf8 ')
> رو اجرا کن


 ممنون
این کد رو قسمتی که کوئری سرچ رو نوشتم اضافه کنم،چون من mysql_query('set names utf8 ') رو توی فایل کانفیگم اضافه کردم.

----------

